# What exactly is Mouth Rot



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

I have a feeder fish that I have used 3 times now in cycling new tanks that has his mouth outlined in black... is this mouth rot?









It is a goldfish... and not that I care about the $$ involved in replacing the 12 cent fish; Im just curious so that I know down the line what it looks like and to tell if another fish has mouth rot. Thanks!


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...72&hl=mouth+rot

try the link innes posted on there....maybe that can give some info


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol, mouth rot is like fungus on the fish's mouth, it looks like fungus, and is treated in the same way


----------

